# Hoover Reservoir. Why can't you swim



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

Why is it that you are not allowed to swim off a boat at Hoover Reservoir? I don't understand it. I heard someone say once it is because it is where Columbus get's their drinking water but that doesn't make sense.

If they are worried about people being in the water what about all the guys that are out there windsurfing and falling in all the time? Or the countless waders that are out there bank fishing?

Can someone please give me some good info?

thanks,


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not away of any lake where you're allowed to just jump in a swim wherever you want. I assume it's primarily a safety concern.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

here is copy of their law regarding swimming-

(E) No person shall swim or wade in any waterways of the city, except as a means of rescue, nor allow a minor, who is in custodial care, to swim or wade. This section shall not prohibit wading for the purpose of fishing.

As Magis stated, it's probably more of a safety concern then a "sanitary" one. Columbus does pipe water over to Hoover from Alum but since Alum is state owned, you are allowed to swim in designated areas.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

boatnut pretty much nailed it. It is owned by the City of Columbus and they said so.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Locally they mentioned that because of fishing there is a fear that a swimmer could get caught up or injured by a lost lure/hook ? ?
...


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

reel said:


> Locally they mentioned that because of fishing there is a fear that a swimmer could get caught up or injured by a lost lure/hook ? ?
> ...


That's what I've heard. The way the Old Fellow tells the story....years ago a swimmer got snagged by a fisherman.....the swimmer wasn't hurt too bad....but drowned when the fisherman threw him back into the lake!


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

bassman2 said:


> That's what I've heard. The way the Old Fellow tells the story....years ago a swimmer got snagged by a fisherman.....the swimmer wasn't hurt too bad....but drowned when the fisherman threw him back into the lake!


thats just wrong hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I was going to make a cut bait remark ,but that crosses too many lines hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> Why is it that you are not allowed to swim off a boat at Hoover Reservoir?


No need to swim in Hoover when you have Alum Creek right down the road!


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

bassman2 said:


> That's what I've heard. The way the Old Fellow tells the story....years ago a swimmer got snagged by a fisherman.....the swimmer wasn't hurt too bad....but drowned when the fisherman threw him back into the lake!


Well, he was undersized.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

E. Coli, in my water supply?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

hate to say this but my septic dumps into the scioto.....just sayin'


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

boatnut said:


> hate to say this but my septic dumps into the scioto.....just sayin'


Sounds like a good location.... ever consider duck hunting? I have lots of decoys


----------

